# Good eel blank



## Jhamilton814 (Mar 28, 2014)

Looking to build a new eel rod. What is a good eel rod 8 1/2 to 9ft.


----------



## dsaito (Feb 3, 2014)

Lamiglas btw 108-3 with a few inches off the tip is my favorite so far. KC 597 a close second


----------



## Jhamilton814 (Mar 28, 2014)

I was looking at that lamiglass


----------



## dsaito (Feb 3, 2014)

I just finished 3 of them. Cut down to size 11 tip. Get the btw series the mb seems to be a little more limber


----------



## Jhamilton814 (Mar 28, 2014)

What's another blank?


----------



## dsaito (Feb 3, 2014)

That's all the boat I fish with is using. We've experimented quite a bit. We fish every day in April and this is the best we've found for eel fishing


----------



## Fish_On (Feb 7, 2015)

Lamiglass is all i fish


----------



## Mackerel mauler (Sep 22, 2013)

I like cousins SW858XF


----------



## cheshirekev (Nov 3, 2010)

Second vote for the cousins 858. Twisted one up this winter, feels extra perfect for little eels.


----------

